# Mtd Mowers



## lawnman tx

Everyone says bad things about the MTD mowers. MTD has taken over many of the old name of mowers, GT and LT. You know that alot of the mowers from the past are gone. MTD does have many good machines that will last if taken care of. There are something that are better now and some are worst than it was in the past. The old cubs had their on problems,like rebuilding the trannys and the belts came of the mowers many times. There is one thing that MTD does have over many of the other company's,you can find parts. You do not have to sell your house to repair them. I like MTD equipment.


----------



## jodyand

lawnman i like MTD's to i have one. Two of my neighbors have MTD Yard Machines that they have had about 5 years and they look and run just as good as when they bought them.


----------



## Ingersoll444

I think a lot of the bad rap is becouse most of there stuff is low cost. In todays world, low cost= throw away. I think most people dont take care of or maintane the stuff so it breaks down. Then all you hear is "What a peice of SH&))"


----------



## MowHoward2210

:ditto: Agreed, for a homeowner with say 2 acres or less of smooth lawn, they should get their money's worth with proper maintenance and use of the machine.


----------



## bontai Joe

My only real complaint with MTD is their use of the name Bolens and Troy-Bilt on tractors. It's just my opinion, but the average, uneducated suburban homeowner probably thinks he is getting more than he is, when he sees those names. Bolens tractors were awesome machines back-in-the-day, and Troy-Bilt's rep was built on tillers that were almost indistructable, But now they are marketing tractors (and I realize they are inexpensive compared to more substantial machines) with those names and cashing in on a reputation that these machines don't really deserve. I also realize that MTD owns those names and can do what ever they want, but I would have thought that they would be better off introducing higher quality machines to compete head to head with Deere, Ingersoll, Simplicity, Wheelhorse, etc. They already had the Yardman and Yard Machine labels for the lower price point machines. They should have established the White name as just below Cub, and made the Bilens machines equal to Cub with an independant design. In my opinion, the Troy-Bilt name belongs on tillers, not tractors, but all of this is just the ranting of a guy that doesn't have any experience in marketing, so it is an opinion probably worth less than 2 cents.


----------



## johndeere

I think what makes MTD look bad is the way there displayed.It seems to me atleast around here.Every place that sells MTD Walmart, TSC,etc.There all a like they have them setting out side chained together.They look terrible weathered and this sticks in your thoughts of MTD.

So many now knock Cub Cadet and see them as just an MTD and feel there not built like the old IH Cubs.Most also relate the MTD to Cub as a new thing.They do not realise this change took place in the early 80's. 

If MTD had a better dealer base.That displayed there tractors on a show room floor.Rather then out in front of a store front rusting and fading the image would be better.Sears Craftsman does very well in sales and reputation and are displayed bright and shiny in a store that offers some what knowlegable sales people.This made AYP a name for there self.

If you reversed it for a moment and had the AYP sitting out in front of Walmart rotting away.Then put the MTD line on the Sears floor and only changed the decals.Suddenly MTD would be great and AYP would be a pile of junk.


----------



## bontai Joe

> _Originally posted by johndeere _
> *I think what makes MTD look bad is the way there displayed.It seems to me atleast around here.Every place that sells MTD Walmart, TSC,etc.There all a like they have them setting out side chained together.They look terrible weathered and this sticks in your thoughts of MTD.....
> 
> If MTD had a better dealer base.That displayed there tractors on a show room floor.Rather then out in front of a store front rusting and fading the image would be better.Sears Craftsman does very well in sales and reputation and are displayed bright and shiny in a store that offers some what knowlegable sales people.This made AYP a name for there self.*


Boy John Deere,
I think you naled it! After reading your post, you have described exactly how I see MTD equipment. And the few box stores that do display inside have machines that look like they were put together by 11 year old kids as fast as they could. Real shabby looking! Yep, I think you are 100 % right.


----------



## jcacasse

I agree with most of those opinions about MTD if the tractors are used for light working as mowing or haul a small trailer, but don't ask them too much. 

Tractor built until the 70's, including the MTD's at this time, was built to last. As mentioned by bontai Joe, many deceased manufacturers has taken bad marketing decisions about what peoples want to buy. Garden Way made a mistake while replacing the Bolens name by Troy-Bilt on their tractor. Even in my area, Bolens had very good reputation since many years and Troy-Bilt was an unknown brand name. MTD on the other side don't tried to reach the top of line, but followed the market. 

I have 3 Bolens from the 60's and a White from the 80's (futur project). I love my Bolens mostly because the are sturdy, the design is strait forward and nice to use. 

I also believe they create confusion when they used brand names that has venerable reputation on low end tractor. I know however many peoples want buy cheap then throw away after 10 years.

Jacques


----------



## Neil_nassau

Thought I'd throw a few things in here.....

Gardenway was letting Lowe's license the Troybilt name on an MTD manufactured for several years BEFORE mTD purchased the assets from the Bankruptcy court. So its was GW not MTD that started that scenario.

No doubt,MTD put the Bolens name on what is basically the Yard Machine product. i must submit MTD is not the only one that puts a name on an opening price point product. Its a shame but the market is being driven by Deck size,Engine size and Price. That Gentleman is how the average person buys a mower..........not a gearhead. But........guess who's buying most of the mowers? 

We finally liquidated the last of our Whites way below cost.........and we'll no longer carry ANYTHING less than $1599.00. It just takes too long to educate and teach the buyer of a price point machine on the sales floor. They just have no clue how to use,maintain or care for a riding mower.

On the other hand........the customer that has had a tractor or two of department store mowers has been around the tree a few times and is more interested in value.........and CUB has always filled that for us.

Merger and acquisition is whats happening....and someone made the point.before MTD got Troybilt tillers and tooling.......parts were a B!+cH to get. It took mtd's tech department alot of hard hours to get their arms around that challenge and make sense of the train wreck Gardenway had become. Troybilt tiller owners are way better off today.


----------



## Ingersoll444

See for me, the Troybuilt name was much bigger then Bolens in my part. Being that I live about 20min from the old Troybuilt factury, and work in that town, that name is pretty well known. I met they sold a LOT of those troybuilt mowers around here.[well except to there old employees]


----------



## lb59

MTD lawn tractor the worst mower I ever owned.
NEVER HAS RUN RUGHT And the steering locks with one wheel at a 90 degree angle and slides sideways.


----------



## Chris

I saw a MTD for sale (self-propelled walk type) at SAMS. It was expensive....like 399+ for a standard 6HP....decent looking wheels and setup...but kinda high for early season intro...for a basic walk-behind mower.....didnt want it....just didn't like the quality I saw from it....but MTD seems to have been in bed with most of the brands at one time or another....so go figure!


----------



## travcojim

*whites belt question*

I thought this would be a good place to post this question. I have an older whites lawn tractor, 1995, it says on the labels 10HP 34In, i have the numbers from the plate under the seat and those don;t match up at MTD when I called them, I am looking for a Belt for the mower deck, the old one let go yesterday and this one has no markings, I measured close to 64 inches, but need to be sure, anyone have any good guesses? I will throw in the number off the plate just in case someone has something on this one. J36-692-026 and 1295C
Thanks in advance


----------



## Live Oak

Welcome to Tractor Forum Jim! My suggestion on finding a replacement belt would be to see if you can size a replacement belt at a local auto parts or hardware store from the broken belt if you still have it. Another great source of belts, blades, and other mower items is Agri-Supply. They carry a huge range of belts, parts, and other items for various mowers. 

Agri-Supply 

Give them a call and see if they can help you match a belt if you can't find one locally. They have some really good prices on a lot of other items as well. 

Here is their listing of MTD belts.

MTD Belt Listing


----------



## Fordfarm

> _Originally posted by lb59 _
> *MTD lawn tractor the worst mower I ever owned.
> NEVER HAS RUN RUGHT And the steering locks with one wheel at a 90 degree angle and slides sideways. *



The BEST lawn mower I've ever had was an MTD! It was a 1988 model with an 18HP B&S. I bought in used in 1994 and ran it for over 10 years! I'd still be running it today, had I not loaned it out to a friend who ran it without the aircleaner......
I now have a John Deere STX38 that I am not happy with. It is WAY under powered (for my needs) and is only a 38" cut. It was all I could afford, so I guess I'm stuck with it, but I SURE WISH I COULD HAVE MY OLD MTD BACK!


----------



## dougand3

I've been pleased with my 2000 MTD 667 42" 15.5hp Tecumseh. It starts every time, just sips gas, (let it cool down - afterfire). Does what I need - cutting grass and light hauling. Clean oil, clean air filter, sharpen blades, keep dirt/debris off - all it asks. Tecumseh doesn't seem to have a good rep but it has never failed me. If it dies, I'll drop another $150 and get another one LOL. Here in southeast TN, north GA, tho, it hasn't rained enough to need it for 3 weeks.


----------



## Live Oak

Long time, no see Doug. Welcome back to Tractor Forum! Great to see you posting again. I am over in southwest TN and although the rain has been more steady this year as opposed to last summer; it has not been enough to warrant me cutting my grass but about every 3 weeks as well.


----------



## dougand3

Thanks, Chief....I lost track when TF was down...great it's back up. Now, here's a geography quiz for you..."What SW Tenn town once had a snow, yes, snow skiing 'resort'? We went to it in the early 80s from mempho.


----------



## Fordfarm

Here in SE Nebraska, it has rained just enough to make the grass grow, but gas costs so much, I can't afford to mow it!


----------



## lb59

> _Originally posted by bontai Joe _
> *My only real complaint with MTD is their use of the name Bolens and Troy-Bilt on tractors. It's just my opinion, but the average, uneducated suburban homeowner probably thinks he is getting more than he is, when he sees those names. Bolens tractors were awesome machines back-in-the-day, and Troy-Bilt's rep was built on tillers that were almost indistructable, But now they are marketing tractors (and I realize they are inexpensive compared to more substantial machines) with those names and cashing in on a reputation that these machines don't really deserve. . *


It's this sort of deception that irks me?


----------



## Ernie

It's not really a deception as AYP does it with numerous brand names and there is not problem. Thats why we have this forum to help educate some of the buyers wanting to learn before buying. Some just assume and are the ones you hear complaining later. It is and always has been a buyer beware market sorry to say.


----------



## YellowBelt05

bontai Joe said:


> Boy John Deere,
> I think you naled it! After reading your post, you have described exactly how I see MTD equipment. And the few box stores that do display inside have machines that look like they were put together by 11 year old kids as fast as they could. Real shabby looking! Yep, I think you are 100 % right.


Interesting thoughts. MTD Actually produces many different products for Craftsman. The other half are AYP. There are differences in their names and lines of products. Cub Cadet, obviously being their premium line and the MTD yardman, yardmachines being the bottom. There is a step up to the Troy-built equipment. I think it is a great marketing concept to have different names at different levels. I see the points made about the Troy-Built and Bolens should have been more of a premium mower, but I'm sure that there isn't the demand to have so many high dollar mowers. They must be doing something right, I recently read that their sales are much higher than AYP. I think AYP is missing out on a huge low-budget market that MTD has capatalized on, but who am I/?


----------



## dangeroustoys56

I have 9 MTD's - only one i bot brand new way back in '92- a white LT12 - its still 90% original- original paint on both deck and tractor and is used weekly by my father- still has original motor as well. Its had a 'few' issues- one deck mandrel wore out, lost a hubcap, and i had to replace the front axle ( center hub broke) and change the starter gear- other then that and routine oil changes/maintenece - i havent changed a thing .

Now the others i have were free/cheep because the PO neglect - rust, blown motors, abuse- stuff like that. Theyre pretty easy to repair and redo - only 'real' complaint is the weird deck hangars and the huge spring holding the deck in place.

Its not entirely based on how cheep they are, its how its maintained that counts- regular deck cleanings, oil changes makes a huge difference- my '92 white is a great example- still doesnt have a single rust hole in the deck after 18 years.

Its probably also true getting a machine from a box store would be in 'worse' shape new then from an actual MTD dealer - besides letting them sit outside constantly ( rain, snow) and being quickly thrown together by a guy being paid by each machine built doesnt help. The dealer properly assembled my white and delivered it- never sat outside for months and or years, plus its always garaged when not in use and properly winterized when the snow flys.

I like my MTD's as well- even modding out a couple of them for various applications.....


----------



## legotech7

If I may chime in; I have a yard machine I purchased at one of the big box stores and have had it for 7 years. I have 1.5 acres of grass I cut every season. The only complaint I have is that it goes thru belts like crazy! I have changed every belts on my machine at least once or twice a season witch I think is way too many. Right now I'm having a problem with my trans belt witch I replace twice every season! They aren't cheap. What it seems like its doing I believe, is that the pulleys ( they are double pulleys ) are chewing them up some how, as if they aren't alined properly and may be tearing the belts apart. Of course this all happening after the warranty runs out. If any one has any Ideas on how I can fix this, it would be greatly much appreciated.
Thanks Joe.........


----------



## sharkey430

I have used Mtd for years to mow over 2 acres. They are pretty tough if you just do a little maint. on them. I have always used the old one's that have the deck belt tighten when you lower the deck( which I'm not a fan of) I'm going to buy one of the newer ones if I can ever wear out the ones I have. I learned a little trick about deck spindles with an experiment I tried myself. I drill in the side of the spindle with a 5mm drill bit and tapped it with a 6mm. Then I put in a grease fitting and pumped it full of grease. I have never had to replace one since.


----------



## dangeroustoys56

Legotech7 : what type of belts are you using - a kevlar red or green severe service belt should last alot longer.

The belt life on my MTD's vary - the belts on my '92 lasted 18 years - my other used tractors still have the belts i bot em with, with the exception of a mod MTD - that ate rear belts because the pulley was misaligned .

Id check for worn idler pulleys, check the variable pulley ( where both belts join) - any other thing that might wear them faster.

I do that greasing trick on my other tractors- my MTD's dont have any sort of mandrel- basically 2 plates, 2 berings and the spindle.

If i had a drill press, id drill the spindle for a grease passageway to the center of the berings.


----------



## legotech7

*MTD Issues*

:dazed:I have the green type for the trans belt. But some how the mower chews em up like bubble gum. Like I mentioned before , the belts go through the double pulley. One for the trans and one that goes to the engine itself.... Still scratching my head>>>>>:dazed:


----------



## Yardman

MowHoward2210 said:


> :ditto: Agreed, for a homeowner with say 2 acres or less of smooth lawn, they should get their money's worth with proper maintenance and use of the machine.


This statement is so true!


I currently have an MTD Yardman riding mower that was purchased new back in the spring of 97 and it's still going strong this very day.

As mentioned, proper maintenance and care of a riding mower (proper shelter, covering, etc.) will last you a long time.


----------



## Yardman

dangeroustoys56 said:


> Its not entirely based on how cheep they are, its how its maintained that counts- regular deck cleanings, oil changes makes a huge difference- my '92 white is a great example- still doesnt have a single rust hole in the deck after 18 years.
> 
> - besides letting them sit outside constantly ( rain, snow).............




+1.........not only MTD but basically just about 'any' riding lawn mower would last you many years if this advice were kept in practice.


----------



## spankey

Had a terrible experience with MTD getting the right part. Of course if the person spoke good "ENGILSH" might have helped, but I doubt it.


----------



## spankey

MDT can't send the right parts.


----------



## jhngardner367

I've never had a problem with getting the right parts,for MTD,except when the ID plate/sticker,was missing,and I had to guess at the year/model.


----------

